# Is that me?  Oops, it is...



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 1, 2011)

Well, that kind of stings a little...

http://www.gocomics.com/nonsequitur/2011/06/01


----------



## Kemposhot (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL thats a good one.  Kind of reminds me of when I was growing up haha.


----------

